# Reducing time between pulling shots



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello!

I'm probably being stupid and missing something obvious but I"m trying to reduce the time between pulling two shots. I make my partner a flat white then myself an espresso on a Lelit Mara twice a day. I have a brewhead thermoter and have generally worked out the best brewhead temperature to wait for before pulling the shots is 92.5 (which gives 94-95 when pulled)

After I pull the first shot and steam the milk, I clean the portafilter and the brewead for the second shot. The temp obviously drops down - to about 90 - and it takes about 5 or 6 minutes, sometimes longer to get back up to temperature. Is there anything I can do to speed that up? Or is that just the way it is?

Even i i was to pull a second shot immediately after the first, there would still be a noticeable drop in the brewhead temp that would affect the taste, right?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

You really need to read/watch DaveCUKs instructions on how to get the best out of your Mara - I remain very grateful for his helpful info a year after buying mine, because it's really not quite like a regular HX...the reason I bought mine. Good luck


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

paullamey said:


> Hello!
> 
> After I pull the first shot and steam the milk, I clean the portafilter and the brewead for the second shot. The temp obviously drops down - to about 90 - and it takes about 5 or 6 minutes, sometimes longer to get back up to temperature. Is there anything I can do to speed that up? Or is that just the way it is?


 How do you clean the portafilter and brewhead for the next shot?


----------

